# PS/2e



## balanga (Aug 14, 2018)

Rummaging around in my loft today I found an old IBM PS/2e which I had forgotten about. Is there any chance of getting FreeBSD running on that?

After dismantling it, it has a 2.5" disk inside. If I insert a disk with FreeBSD already installed,  should I expect it to boot up?


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 14, 2018)

One way to find out 

I think the biggest problem is getting FreeBSD to start and even though FreeBSD still provides floppy support in the base system (see src.conf(5)) I don't think you'll be able to boot this with a 3.5" floppy. I mean... 1.44Mb whereas a regular kernel is already around 11Mb, so that's obviously not going to work.

You might be able to set something up with extra hardware but...  I'm not too sure about the ability for peripheral support. USB wasn't really a big thing back then.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 14, 2018)

Not enough memory perhaps?


----------



## balanga (Aug 14, 2018)

Beastie said:


> Not enough memory perhaps?




It only has 16MB!!  Maybe an old version of FreeBSD...


----------

